# dcc decoder wiring



## blake67 (Jan 19, 2013)

ok I know how to wire a decoder, were getting the grandson into model railroading etc, so we got him bachman challenger set with a union pacific emd f9 diesel, now what I,m trying to figure out is theirs a resistor and cap attached to the motor, and if I hardwired a decoder in do I remove those two from the motor, I have a breakdown of the parts and it look like the motor doesn't include it on the diagram. so basically I'm asking can I wire a decoder to it, cause dcc looking pretty good to me, I've attached the parts sheet that came with train set.

thanks

joe


----------

